# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  internet - bracna komunikacija - za TV trazimo

## ivarica

> Trazim bracni par koji ima slabu komunikaciju zbog prekomjernog kroristenja kompjutera ili pak dobru komunikaciju unatoc tome sto koriste kompjuter i internet vise nego sto je mozda uobicajeno i koji bi o tome bio voljan pricati na televiziji.


prijave ovdje ili meni na PP.
muzu posaljite mail zeli li sudjelovati   :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

cudo pa ne traze nekoga tko je upoznao bracnog druga preko interneta.
Da sam u Hr, za takvo nesto bi mogla biti kandidat :D

----------


## Mukica

Mislim da bi ovi sto prekomjerno koriste internet mogli spadat u kategoriju da im je komunikacija dobra --> ipak su se ozenili posredstvom istog...  :Laughing:

----------


## MalaSirena

I ja bi mogla biti kandidat za upoznavanje muža preko interneta   :D  :D

----------


## Zorana

Sireno, nisam znala :D  :D  :D

----------

